# Labeled Murray & Landman Florida Water



## botlguy (Nov 27, 2016)

I've had the most common, large size (9 inches) example a long time. Actually it is my Wife's, she likes it for decoration in our guest bath. Awhile back I was happy to get the smaller size (5 3/4 inches) for her from an eBay seller. This week I received the Miniature / Sample size (3 3/4 inches) from a Buy It Now on eBay. I paid a LOT for the little one but they are RARE in that size with full labels. I already had a small one that has the embossing "SAMPLE" (which the labeled example does not) that has the neck foil.


I just thought you all might enjoy seeing a rarity. If anyone knows if there is a size between the large and middle, please let me know. If so I will be looking for one For Sale.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 27, 2016)

Really neat. I always liked labeled bottles, especially such busy labels.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice labels. I don't have any labels , but do have a large pontilled one.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 28, 2016)

I've never seen or heard of a pontiled example. Do you have pictures? 
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice labels Jim, and yes there is a middle size, if I remember correctly it is right at 7 inches high, a guy in Sacto dug three out of the same hole.......Andy


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 28, 2016)

It's open pontil.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 28, 2016)

sorry but thekickup doesn't seem to be nigh enough for a pontil, sure its not a sloppy owens ring?? got a base pic of those bottles???


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 28, 2016)

C'mon Andy I've been around too long to be thrown off like that. The small is a tooled lip variant dates in the 1895- 1915 range. The large is open pontil with a taper applied lip and here's the money shot.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 28, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Nice labels Jim, and yes there is a middle size, if I remember correctly it is right at 7 inches high, a guy in Sacto dug three out of the same hole.......Andy


Thanks Andy, kinda thought there might be. The hunt goes on.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 28, 2016)

Road Dog said:


> C'mon Andy I've been around too long to be thrown off like that. The small is a tooled lip variant dates in the 1895- 1915 range. The large is open pontil with a taper applied lip and here's the money shot.


WOW ! They just don't seem that old. Something is strange here. Maybe a manufacturers need to do it the old way.
Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 29, 2016)

Became Murray & Lanman in 1835. The formula is 1808. The large bottle is probably 1850's.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Road Dog said:


> Became Murray & Lanman in 1835. The formula is 1808. The large bottle is probably 1850's.


Wow that is great information. I never bothered doing any research. THANK YOU for adding to my data bank. I guess now I'll have to be on the lookout for a full label pontil example as well as the 7"+/- one. Yea, right ! Anybody got one for sale?
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2016)

Nobody is trying to throw you off, the bottle from the side view did not look pontiled, and now that I see that it is I apologise for doubting you, but a bottom shot would have cleared it up immediately, don't you think??....Nice fairly rare example I would think..........Andy


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 29, 2016)

No problem, I just had to dig it out of the cabinet for a base pic. Feel free to doubt me I do mess up sometimes.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 11, 2017)

Found one today—sadly broken off at the neck.


----------

